# Best riding school Aberdeen/shire?



## nillynoo (10 February 2013)

Aiming to get back in the saddle in the spring after a 5 year break and recent birth of my baby. Will need a lot of 'rewiring' - where would you recommend that's kind but firm for a rusty but previously half competent rider?


----------



## Daytona (10 February 2013)

I'd say The Cabin equestrian centre in Inverurie


----------



## Emsarr (10 February 2013)

I'd also say The Cabin


----------



## brucea (11 February 2013)

Yes definitely - the horses look better kept and the environment is nicer than the others.

Was at Hayfield yesterday to visit the shop - I'm very loyal to Alan and his business and try to buy there if I can - what a mess Hayfield is - it is so run down and everything is bodged and damaged. Why anyone would want to go there for lessons....and the horses...poor sods.


----------



## nillynoo (11 February 2013)

That's sad to hear, especially since Hayfield used to be THE place to go once upon a time.


----------



## brucea (11 February 2013)

Hayfield belongs to Aberdeen City Council - not John Crawford as many folks think. So typically of leased farms, they are more run down.


----------



## whisp&willow (11 February 2013)

I used to go to Hayfield years ago as part of my uni course (equine science)  The horses always seemed so depressed.


----------



## NeverSayNever (11 February 2013)

brucea said:



			Yes definitely - the horses look better kept and the environment is nicer than the others.

Was at Hayfield yesterday to visit the shop - I'm very loyal to Alan and his business and try to buy there if I can - what a mess Hayfield is - it is so run down and everything is bodged and damaged. Why anyone would want to go there for lessons....and the horses...poor sods.
		
Click to expand...

really sad   I remember when that line of boxes on the left of the shop was gleaming, with proud heads looking over doors. Its so sad to see them full of cr** and broken, and the same name plates there all faded "babycham" was a favourite.


----------



## whisp&willow (11 February 2013)

I vividly remember two horses who were new to the yard, I rode them both soon after they arrived. I rode the gelding more than the mare and I loved him.  Within a very short space of time they turned so sour.  The gelding was ok, but very grumpy to girth up, while the mare became downright dangerous in her box.  So sad.  

My favourites to ride were Mac (who was sold and I saw him later on the livery yard I kept my horse at) Ricky, Gonzo, and Abbey.  I quite liked Dee but she had the most upright pasterns and boxy feet I'm not sure how long she would have lasted.  A friend bought a mare who I dreaded being given to ride!  There was a big lad called HGV, who was lovely to ride, but I had real trouble tacking him up!  As his name suggests, he was HUGE and I am small


----------



## brucea (11 February 2013)

NeverSayNever said:



			really sad   I remember when that line of boxes on the left of the shop was gleaming, with proud heads looking over doors. Its so sad to see them full of cr** and broken, and the same name plates there all faded "babycham" was a favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Horse in the first box was weaving away - totally shot down - even when I spoke to him he took a while to break out of it and wake up.


----------



## whisp&willow (11 February 2013)

Sounds familiar, and I am talking about 2001-2004. I seem to remember that they had very little grass for turnout, most relying on lessons to exercise and  being "turned out" in the indoor school over night.


----------



## Mrs Claus (14 February 2013)

the cabin is the best place ever horses and ponies are looked after really well


----------



## Mince Pie (14 February 2013)

I used to ride at Hayfield about 12 years ago, horses always looked half decent and yard seemed ok. Sad to hear it's not the same as it used to be. Is Oldfold still going?

ETA: NSN Babycham rings a bell! W&W the mare wasn't a chestnut who was round the back was she? She had very strange conformation but I can't remember her name.


----------



## Mrs Claus (14 February 2013)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			I used to ride at Hayfield about 12 years ago, horses always looked half decent and yard seemed ok. Sad to hear it's not the same as it used to be. Is Oldfold still going?

ETA: NSN Babycham rings a bell! W&W the mare wasn't a chestnut who was round the back was she? She had very strange conformation but I can't remember her name.
		
Click to expand...

is this the place u mean Broke?

http://www.aberdeenridingclub.com/facilities.html


----------



## whisp&willow (14 February 2013)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			I used to ride at Hayfield about 12 years ago, horses always looked half decent and yard seemed ok. Sad to hear it's not the same as it used to be. Is Oldfold still going?

ETA: NSN Babycham rings a bell! W&W the mare wasn't a chestnut who was round the back was she? She had very strange conformation but I can't remember her name.
		
Click to expand...

YES!  Esmir.   very wonky back end!

I'm not sure about Oldfold- I kept my mare there while I was at uni!  I have since caught up with a few of the girls who were on the yard when I was, and none have their horses there anymore, but I never found out what happened to Oldfold?

ETS:  yes that is oldfold Mrs claus!    A few changes since I was there though!


----------



## Mince Pie (14 February 2013)

That's the one! Used to get her back feet in your face as soon as you walked in her stable  funny you were at Oldfold too, I used to have lessons there - loved riding a black cob mare called Peggy if you remember her?
Mrs Clause yes that's the one! Glad to see it's still going!


----------



## whisp&willow (14 February 2013)

Small world eh?! 

Yeah, my lasting memory of Esmir was her flying at me from the back wall of the stable with her ears pinned back and her teeth gnashing at my face.   She's then turn on you with the back end.  Poor nag.  She wasn't like that when she arrived. 

ANYWAYS! 

I didn't really know any of the riding school horses or ponies at Oldfold-  I had my mare on grass livery and worked on the livery yard every sunday, so I only really knew the liveries.  

I only used to go into the indoor school to the can machine-  that cold sprite was the only thing that got me through mucking out rough as a badger's....   I managed to ride in the indoor about twice in the 3 years I was there!  It was always so busy the minute there was a free slot!


----------



## Mince Pie (14 February 2013)

The indoor at Oldfold was hilarious, big wall of moldy straw bales separating the school from the 'square' where the ponies were tied up! There was a cracking little 14.2/15hh TB type called Finn who used to massage your hand with his teeth, loved riding him even though he had no brakes!


----------



## whisp&willow (14 February 2013)

I have a vague recollection of a Finn.  No brakes?  Sounds like my kind of mount! 

When we first arrived Whisp had never been in an indoor school.  She is a bit of a knobber at the best of times, and they were holding a wee sj comp... We arrived with a bang! The crowd was divided-  between those who loved my mental steed, and those who feared for my life...!  

We got a lovely clear round rosette.  Not often we went clear, and never usually at break neck speed, but i think she was so freaked out that she flew them all!


----------



## brucea (14 February 2013)

at Oldfold too, I used to have lessons there - loved riding a black cob mare called Peggy if you remember her?
		
Click to expand...

Was at Oldfold for a while when it was under Graham Scott - still see Graham now and then - he's doing fine.

I got my horse there - Link, a big stupid kind of mad chestnut lad. Love him to bits though

I used to spend a lot of time with Peggy - she either liked you or didn't! I always treated her as a special lady so we got on just fine.  My friend is doing RDA volunteering and she helps with Peggy. 

Remember Sid and Bracken and Aero!

We liveried there for a while but the travel from Blackburn got too much every day.


----------



## Mince Pie (14 February 2013)

I remember Aero! He was a dude  And can't believe Peggy is still around, she must be in her 20's now? I also think I remember Link but not sure.

I also know Blackburn quite well as I was at Clinterty College - spent a lot of time in the pub 

ETA: is Peggy still a ****** to catch? LOL


----------



## whisp&willow (14 February 2013)

brucea said:



			Was at Oldfold for a while when it was under Graham Scott - still see Graham now and then - he's doing fine.

I got my horse there - Link, a big stupid kind of mad chestnut lad. Love him to bits though

I used to spend a lot of time with Peggy - she either liked you or didn't! I always treated her as a special lady so we got on just fine.  My friend is doing RDA volunteering and she helps with Peggy. 

Remember Sid and Bracken and Aero!

We liveried there for a while but the travel from Blackburn got too much every day.
		
Click to expand...

I have a vague recollection of a "link" (might be havering though!)  I too was there when Graham had it.  Glad to hear he is doing ok, I always found him a really nice guy... apart from when he drove into whisper's field with the tractor which ended up with me being dragged face first through the mud!  I was just eyes and teeth!  Had to get hosed down in the wash bay and get the bus back home... I was not popular on the turquoise line...!  

There were a few nice "dealers" that went through Oldfold.


----------



## brucea (14 February 2013)

Peggy is Peggy! She's mellowed, but still the same.

I never had trouble catching her because I was always nice to her and had something for her.


----------



## Mince Pie (14 February 2013)

That mare was class, glad to hear she's still around


----------



## brucea (15 February 2013)

I bought Link just before Graham fell out big time with Minette.


----------



## whisp&willow (15 February 2013)

I remember Minette...!  I always liked her but I think she could be a bit fierce!  She was from Inverness which is kind of my neck of the woods (nearest town) so we had common ground.

I'm sure I saw her at the black isle show a couple of years ago!


----------



## brucea (15 February 2013)

The "big row day" was spoken about in hushed tones for a long time ;-) Ran into her sidekick Laura at Bellwade a few weeks back - she's doing fine.

Then there was Dorothy, and Claire, and that awfully nice lass Debbie who came from out Dinnet direction? Wonder how she's getting on.

So many folks!


----------



## whisp&willow (15 February 2013)

Ah the big row day! 

Claire that was with Graham?  She was lovely.  Was Dorothy in the riding school?  I cant remember Debbie though?

Tina was yard manager when I arrived (with BIG Fred!)  She was a right laugh!  

Then she left and Lisa took over. 

For the life of me i cant remember the name of the other girl that worked there (livery yard) for a while.  She was toatie wee and blonde, lovely lovely girl with a massive mare called Kat.  She had an awful accident when trotting up a horse for someone.  I saw her after and she had made a great recovery, but would be good to know how she was getting on if anyone knew.  I can't believe i have forgotten her name.


----------



## brucea (15 February 2013)

That was Anna. Lovely lass - and that was a terrible accident - all of us and Graham the vet who were there at the time were deeply affected and upset by it. 

I met Anna and her partner at the Echt Show and she's doing fine, still dealing with the after effects of her accident, but she was fine and looking really well. 

Graham and Claire are up at Auchronie farm and saw them at Echt as well.

Tina was absolutely lovely - what a big personality! Always good fun. And Fred - he was well BIG! 

Got a big soft spot for Anna and Tina!


----------



## EmmasMummy (17 February 2013)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			I used to ride at Hayfield about 12 years ago, horses always looked half decent and yard seemed ok. Sad to hear it's not the same as it used to be. Is Oldfold still going?

ETA: NSN Babycham rings a bell! W&W the mare wasn't a chestnut who was round the back was she? She had very strange conformation but I can't remember her name.
		
Click to expand...

Aww babycham!  I LOVED him............I wanted to buy him and HIFI and Beau! 

I think it was going downhill in 99 when I was at college.  They wanted us to work our asses off as the staff couldne be bothered any  more which was quite sad 

But I have to say...........not all schools are as they appear ;-)


----------



## whisp&willow (18 February 2013)

brucea said:



			That was Anna. Lovely lass - and that was a terrible accident - all of us and Graham the vet who were there at the time were deeply affected and upset by it. 

I met Anna and her partner at the Echt Show and she's doing fine, still dealing with the after effects of her accident, but she was fine and looking really well. 

Graham and Claire are up at Auchronie farm and saw them at Echt as well.

Tina was absolutely lovely - what a big personality! Always good fun. And Fred - he was well BIG! 

Got a big soft spot for Anna and Tina!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Anna's name popped into my head yesterday!    She was lovely-  she stayed opposite me for a while so she gave me a lift once or twice.  I'm glad to hear she is doing well.  I'll never forget that day-  I arrived after it all happened and everyone was crying... it was awful.  

I remember Link now!    do you still have him?  

Tina was such a laugh,  my dad is not horsey in the slightest, but I think he could have been persuaded by Fred!


----------



## brucea (18 February 2013)

Yes! I still have Linkwood - he is brilliant and will be 20 this year.

He has a job of looking after a few young riders who come to him with problems and he helps them to come to terms with what's happened to them in life and get their confidence back. 

He matured from the "Loony Link" that everyone knew and gave a wide berth to, into the most beautiful and lovely gentle personality.


----------



## Ilovefoals (19 February 2013)

Well I was a bit worried after reading this thread about taking my daughter to Hayfield for her lesson on saturday.  I rode there all my childhood and teenage years and loved every minute of it.  I learnt so much and made great friends who I still have so I was upset hearing how much it had gone downhill.  I have to say though, although it did appear a bit shabbier looking, I was very impressed with the instructor and helpers in my daughters lesson.  They were lovely and friendly and really encouraged the kids.  I was very pleased and my nervous daughter had a great time.  The ponies all looked happy and healthy and were well behaved so second lesson has been booked


----------



## nillynoo (19 February 2013)

Ilovefoals said:



			Well I was a bit worried after reading this thread about taking my daughter to Hayfield for her lesson on saturday.  I rode there all my childhood and teenage years and loved every minute of it.  I learnt so much and made great friends who I still have so I was upset hearing how much it had gone downhill.  I have to say though, although it did appear a bit shabbier looking, I was very impressed with the instructor and helpers in my daughters lesson.  They were lovely and friendly and really encouraged the kids.  I was very pleased and my nervous daughter had a great time.  The ponies all looked happy and healthy and were well behaved so second lesson has been booked 

Click to expand...

That's good to hear


----------



## khalswitz (20 February 2013)

I've heard a few people talk about Hayfield with regards to slipping standards, but unfortunately it's just like many other places - old, in need of refurbishment and unable to get it due to the economy and decrease in spending on luxuries. Every time I've been in to the saddlery everything has been clean and healthy, if shabby and run down. 

As far as I know, Oldfold is still on the go too... one of our old horses is up there now I believe. 

One I would warn you to stay away from is Midstrath...


----------



## brucea (22 February 2013)

Is that the one out between Banchory and Finzean?


----------



## khalswitz (22 February 2013)

brucea said:



			Is that the one out between Banchory and Finzean?
		
Click to expand...

No, it's between Finzean and Potarch. Think they now own Raemoir by Banchory as well...


----------



## spookypony (22 February 2013)

I've had a lot of help from people at Hayfield, and some very good instructors work there. I got back into riding there after some years off, and found that they were very careful to put people into groups of like ability, with progressive lesson plans. They've done quite a bit of work recently, but I think may be moving to a new location in a few years.

brucea, by the sounds of it you were on the top yard, which isn't where the school horses are kept; those are private horses. I think I know which weaving horse you are speaking of, and it is not a Hayfield school horse.

whisp&willow, the only one of the horses that you list that was still there when I got back into riding was Gonzo. I think he was essentially retired a while ago, and I was told earlier today that he was put down recently. I don't know for sure, but can ask!


----------



## whisp&willow (23 February 2013)

Aw Gonzo was a fun wee guy.  I wouldn't be surprised if he was retired and subsequently passed on.  It was quite a long time ago that I rode there.   

At that time the top yard was where the private horses were stabled, but some must have been on working livery, as I rode a couple of them who I know were not owned by hayfield.

I think all school horses and ponies have a tough life, some cope, others don't.    That's all I meant by my comments,  while I was there it was clear that some of the horses were not coping with school life.


----------



## nillynoo (27 February 2013)

Has anyone been to mill of strachan?


----------



## brucea (27 February 2013)

Is that the place just out of Banchory? If so I've met the lady who runs it at Bellwade - she seemed very nice.


----------

